

Four pixels or less - acrum
http://iampaddy.com/4pixelsorless/

======
kbd
TLDR: Hard to read blathering on minimalism, then a game of "guess what movie
these _four pixels_ represent".

------
TheSOB88
The setup of the site bothers me. You may have typography design down, but
your UI design unsettles my soul. You have two columns of text, seemingly
different bodies of text, start right next to each other. There's no sense of
what is important, and no sense of flow.

